# Getting proof of Covid recovery in France?



## PinkUnicorn

I'm been visiting France for a few weeks and briefly got very mild covid, confirmed by home test. (I isolated myself of course).
But, although all my symptoms have now disappeared, the home tests are still showing positive.
And I read sometimes this can continue for weeks (positive tests after recovery)!
For return to the US they will either accept negative tests, or evidence of recovery.
Is proof of recovery something that I could get in France, if so, do I need to contact a local doctor or do something else? Any particular requirements?

Thanks


----------



## EuroTrash

A quick google brought up lots of info eg








Passe vaccinal : le certificat de rétablissement est conservé 6 mois


Passe vaccinal : les tests réalisés il y a plus de 6 mois sont accessibles.




www.service-public.fr












Certificat de rétablissement Covid : comment l'obtenir, validité, dans le pass vaccinal ?


Les personnes guéries d'une infection Covid peuvent avoir un "certificat de rétablissement" si elles présentent un test positif. Reconnu actuellement comme pass sanitaire, ce certificat devrait continuer à l'être avec le pass vaccinal. Comment l'avoir ? Avec un test antigénique ? Où le trouver ...




sante.journaldesfemmes.fr




.
May help?
From a quick skim, proof of recovery seems to consist of a positive test dated between 11 days and 6 months previous. Hopefully others will know more, if more there is to know.


----------



## BackinFrance

They have changed the rules on this again today. I just saw a résumé on TV, but I can't tell you anything about it because I found it really confusing. I suggest you go to the main government Covid site.


----------



## Bevdeforges

PinkUnicorn said:


> Is proof of recovery something that I could get in France, if so, do I need to contact a local doctor or do something else? Any particular requirements?


Not sure if this will help or not - but checking with a doctor might be a good first step. Just read a fairly extensive article about the various types of Covid tests - and apparently the at home tests ( the "self-tests") will pick up little bits and pieces of the virus in your system for a couple of weeks (at least) after you are considered "over" the infection. The PCR test, because it works in a different manner and apparently looks for the entire virus rather than just the "marker" proteins, is considered a better test of whether or not you have recovered (and thus are not contagious). If my understanding of this is correct, then the doctor could write you a prescription for the PCR test and should be able to tell you what to do to get your recovery formally recognized.


----------



## BackinFrance

It seems the rapid tests are actually more reliable than the PCR tests according to a report from Ucl.ac.uk


----------



## BackinFrance

However I don't think it would be valid for travel to the US and you may well need a PCR test, so you need to make your own decision as to when you take a PCR test. 

Good luck.


----------



## BackinFrance

As I currently understand it, the government is aware of the issue and has indicated it will have a solution by the end of this week.


----------



## BackinFrance

BackinFrance said:


> As I currently understand it, the government is aware of the issue and has indicated it will have a solution by the end of this week.


I actually got that from the French government site BTW, in their notes.


----------



## PinkUnicorn

I had a French doctor write a short letter for me, and this was accepted when I checked in at the airport to return back to the US. No specific format or form is required it seems, just a letter stating you are fully recovered and are OK to travel. The PCR test probably wouldn't have worked so well for me for travel purposes as I believe it can often take more than a day to get the results back, but the US wants even triple-vaccinated people like me to be tested within one day before travel.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Good to know. Thank you for sharing your experience here - I'm sure it will come in handy for others.


----------

